# My Current Tank Inhabitants



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Since there's not really anywhere to post amphibians, I assumed this would be the appropriate section? As much as they may be amphibians, majority of their care is similar to fishies, minus the gravel.

I've got 2 leucistic Axolotl's in a 50 gallon long about 30 gallons full, slate tile as substrate, running an Eheim 2211. I'm looking at upgrading my tank to something with around a 60" x 18" footprint because I'll be acquiring 2 more Axy's at the end of this month!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, very cool...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, definitely very cool. Why not gravel as substrate? Sorry, I don't know anything about these.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, definitely very cool. Why not gravel as substrate? Sorry, I don't know anything about these.


When Axolotl's eat, they open their mouths, allowing water and anything around them to rush in, sort of like a vacuum. Gravel and any stones they can ingest could cause impaction. Alot of people use really fine sand as substrate, but with how often they defecate, tiles are easier to clean via a turkey baster


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

totally love these things.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy looking little things, never seen anything like that in my life.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

First time to see these crazy cool creature. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute, very cute. If I hadn't seen the photo, I wouldn't have believed that this little guy was real! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Very interesting. I assume they are fully aquatic morph of a salmander species (something like the gilled form of a tiger salamander. Where are they from? What do they eat...funky things.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Those are cool little guys. Only ever heard bout them, havent actually seen anybody with one.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Hammer said:


> Very interesting. I assume they are fully aquatic morph of a salmander species (something like the gilled form of a tiger salamander. Where are they from? What do they eat...funky things.


They are part of the mole salamander (ambystoma) family which includes the tiger salamander. They're one of the few species that remain in their larval form but there's been the odd occasion where they do morph. They're from Mexico, if there's any left in the wild. I feed mine earthworms, am going to see how they like white cloud minnows!


----------

